# chartering in Florida



## cch1229 (Mar 26, 2001)

My husband and I are interested in chartering a 28 to 36 foot sailboat, monohull and bareboat. We are both experienced sailers from the Annapolis area. The week we are looking for are one of the first two weeks in July 2001. We are located in Orlando.


----------

